# XPA-2



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Getting ready to pull trigger on 2 x XPA-2's ... someone stop me... !!!

I plan on running them in MONO and having 2 big blocks of sound. Thought about getting the XPA1 but that starts to get very pricey.

I plan to build some Statements or Clearwave 4TSE's for the new house HT


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You're saying $1500 vs $2000 is "getting very pricey" ??

Have you considered CROWN XLS 2500 - 1500 w Mono @ 8 ohms for $559 

Its a very clean amp and never gets hot ....


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Funny I was just in a thread called "what's powering your Infinities" and the XPA-2 came up. I am not a fan at all. As a temporary means to save some money I used one to drive a set of Kappa 8's and the Emotiva was completely strangle held until going into shutdown protection. Had to switch to a McIntosh 2100. 

I'd take the Crown mentioned above over the Emotiva any day for any application. They just don't measure up. Had the same experience with the RPA model.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

TheHills44060 said:


> Funny I was just in a thread called "what's powering your Infinities" and the XPA-2 came up. I am not a fan at all. As a temporary means to save some money I used one to drive a set of Kappa 8's and the Emotiva was completely strangle held until going into shutdown protection. Had to switch to a McIntosh 2100.
> 
> I'd take the Crown mentioned above over the Emotiva any day for any application. They just don't measure up. Had the same experience with the RPA model.


LOL.....okay.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> You're saying $1500 vs $2000 is "getting very pricey" ??
> 
> Have you considered CROWN XLS 2500 - 1500 w Mono @ 8 ohms for $559
> 
> Its a very clean amp and never gets hot ....


Im in the eclub so its an extra 10% off! But the monos are still a bit more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Kappa 8s are not a difficult speaker to drive. Makes me wonder if something was odd with your setup. The Emotiva should have had no issues with driving them. I know of many members here who drive much tougher speakers than that with an Emotiva.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

fschris said:


> LOL.....okay.


Why is amplifier performance like that funny? It freaked me out because I was worried about the speakers because they weren't mine! Have you never blown an amp or sent one into shutdown before? I find that hard to believe.


tonyvdb said:


> The Kappa 8s are not a difficult speaker to drive. Makes me wonder if something was odd with your setup. The Emotiva should have had no issues with driving them. I know of many members here who drive much tougher speakers than that with an Emotiva.


I was not expecting it either...maybe the 9's but not the 8's however i had no issues with a Mac, Adcom and one other I can't remember. Maybe an old Rotel?

Another odd thing I noticed is the Emotivas don't do well with temperature swings. Especially the cold. Have no idea why but they seem to struggle and be quirky in cold temperatures whereas other amps don't seem to care.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TheHills44060 said:


> Another odd thing I noticed is the Emotivas don't do well with temperature swings. Especially the cold.


So you have used more than one Emotiva?


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> So you have used more than one Emotiva?


Yep the RPA-1 was the first I had ever used. Back at that time I had never heard of Emotiva. I thought the meters were cheesy beyond belief but my hopes for a bargain were pretty high. Didn't work out.

fschris was asking for reasons not to go for the XPA so I figured I'd report my not so rosey experience and have him explore other better options.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Gotta wonder where you are using the amps to subject it to "cold" temperatures? Is it not inside your house? Extreme cold can effect them to a point particularly if its around the dewpoint and you then warm it up. Condensation will damage an amp or any electronics


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

TheHills44060 said:


> Why is amplifier performance like that funny? It freaked me out because I was worried about the speakers because they weren't mine! Have you never blown an amp or sent one into shutdown before? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> I was not expecting it either...maybe the 9's but not the 8's however i had no issues with a Mac, Adcom and one other I can't remember. Maybe an old Rotel?
> 
> Another odd thing I noticed is the Emotivas don't do well with temperature swings. Especially the cold. Have no idea why but they seem to struggle and be quirky in cold temperatures whereas other amps don't seem to care.


I may try to find a set of these Kappas and try them out sometime with the XPA-2's and see if my results are the same. You seem to have a pretty sour overall view of emotiva. Good thing they offer a 30 day return! I also live in a house with very modern climate control


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah i guess it can't hurt to give one a shot. It'll be interesting to hear your opinions vs other amps you end up auditioning. I've only had experience with Emotiva amplifiers. Never tried any of their preamps, sources, speakers, etc...so i have no opinion there.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

To be fair . My #1 client has an XPA3 driving my custom built LCR in a pretty large media room.... The Emotiva has been a Champ at driving this difficult load of 4 ohm and has no trouble what so ever at acheiving a "reference" level with no clipping distortion at all ... The Crown XLS 1500's are driving the subs in this scenario and I also highly recommend them for heavy sub bass duty...


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

So what made you decide on Emotiva amplifiers for your client? Was it simply to save a buck? What other amps did you consider and pass on based on your personal experience and clients needs? What were the final factors on your decision? 

I ask because it think it will help the original poster. Not sure why he choose to laugh at my misfortune but whatever.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

We chose Emotiva based on power specs / performance reviews and price was a factor considering so many amps in that class are 3x the price... It has performed without fail and above our expectations.... It drives my custom builds without any problem ....


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have owned 3 emotivas and currently own 2. I own the XPR-2 and the XPA-5 to run my 7.2 system. I have not had one single issue with these AMPS. Lots of clean power and I live in Illinois where weather can fluctuate and have never had an issue. Just my two cents

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Emotiva has some awesome amps that are very well respected. I suspect issues with their amps are rare and of no higher percentage that other quality brands. Naturally there will be exceptions... it is the nature of the beast and no doubt unfortunate for some. I have owned several of the XPA units as well as the XPR. All of them have driven some very difficult speakers, including several electrostatic panels from MartinLogan (Ascent, Spire, Prodigy, Montis, Stage X) as well as others, including several in speaker evaluations... all effortlessly. Emotiva offers a good bang for the buck in a rather good looking chassis. I do like the beefier power supplies they offer, even if it may be psycho-acoustical thinking kicking in.

I have also had fifty-eleven amps in my room, which has some serious temperature swings since it is not heated/cooled 24/7 (my room has it's own HAC system too). I have never noticed any issues with any of the amps I have used from any of the brands... they have all been equally good. My main goal is to make sure I have enough power... and I at least feel better with plenty of headroom.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

thanks for the info eward & sonnie!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Should get my AMPS Wednesday!! super stoked. I think the GEN2 have some nice features and just not some fluff marketing statements behind them.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

What other amps did you audition? Seems like you arent giving yourself options.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Have you heard the clearwaves before? I have not but they look really interesting and seem like they would be a step above the emotivas.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

@TheHills44060, Clearwave? I didn't know that they manufacture power amplifiers. Maybe I'm not understanding, "have you heard the clearwaves before"?


@fschris, congratulations on your new toy. Enjoy! Do come back and give us your impressions.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

LCSeminole said:


> @TheHills44060, Clearwave? I didn't know that they manufacture power amplifiers. Maybe I'm not understanding, "have you heard the clearwaves before"?
> 
> @fschris, congratulations on your new toy. Enjoy! Do come back and give us your impressions.


No. He said he might use clearwave speakers with whatever amp he got. Read his first post.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi LC, I meant I would maybe build some Clearwave speakers....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

fschris said:


> Hi LC, I meant I would maybe build some Clearwave speakers....


I will let you know my thoughts!!


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

TheHills44060 said:


> No. He said he might use clearwave speakers with whatever amp he got. Read his first post.


Ahhh yes, I did miss that. Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow!! These units are massive and heavy. I almost needed a crane to move them. You are not going to be moving these around a lot. I can see why shipping in the aftermarket would cost a fortune as well. I have only fired up one and listened at very low levels. SO far so good. The quality of the build is: STOUT.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

What speakers are you using? Energy?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My money says you'll love them....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

TheHills44060 said:


> What speakers are you using? Energy?


LOL...energy? 

i have some DIY zaph 2.5 MMTMM TT's


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

fschris said:


> LOL...energy?
> 
> i have some DIY zaph 2.5 MMTMM TT's


The My System link in your profile says "Energy Take"


----------

